# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  أسرار خطيرة لم يعرفها الكثيرون عن القذافي

## الحصن نيوز

كشف الكاتب والمفكر الليبى الدكتور أحمد  إبراهيم الفقيه، عضو الوفد الليبى بالجامعة العربية عن أسرار خطيرة لم  يعرفها الكثيرون عن نظام العقيد القذافى وعلاقاته السرية مع مختلف الدول،  وعلاقته بمصر فى عهد عبد الناصر والسادات ومبارك، وكيف كان يرى فى نفسه  الوريث الشرعى لحكم مصر، ومستقبل الثورة الليبية. 

وأوضح الفقيه، أنه لا توجد مقارنة بين الحالة  الليبية والحالتين المصرية والتونسية، فرئيسا مصر وتونس المخلوعين حاولا  الدفاع عن سلطتهم، لكن ليس بجبروت القذافى، وعندما حدث وقوع ضحايا فى  البلدين بهدف قمع القوى الثورية، أنكر الرئيسان المخلوعان صلتهما بتلك  الأحداث ونسبوها للبلطجية، أما القذافى فجاء بالرصاص فوراً للحفاظ على  سلطته، واعترف بأنه مرتكب جرائم القتل والإبادة التى حلت بالمتظاهرين،  فالقذافى يتميز بأنه يفصح عما يضمر قلبه، وهذه ليست دائما شخصيته، ولكنه فى  لحظات الشدة والعسر، وفى مواجهة أبناء شعبه، يهدد وينفذ، وقالها صريحة:  “سأطاردكم من بيت لبيت ومن زنقة لزنقة”، واعترف بأنه سيستعين بقوى


<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;">

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

